# How I conquered charted patterns without tears . . . .



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I keep reading posts from knitters who are reluctant to use charted patterns. I used to be the same, until I learned how simple they are to use. Once you understand the symbols in the charts, you can "see" the pattern in the chart. This helps you knit more intuitively because you can see at a glance how all the stitches work together to form the pattern. Charts let you know where that yarn over should be because it shows you what stitch should be above it, so it helps you check your placement of stitches. Instead of having to read three lines of words for each row, you can read the same thing in a small chart row. I find I make significantly fewer mistakes when I use a chart. Get one of those magnetic chart boards (use those 40% off coupons!!) to help you read your chart hands free. Now I don't like patterns that don't have charts! Wow!

Anyway, here is what I did: 
1. I purchased a book that is worth every penny - "Charts Made Simple" by JC Briar. It explains how to read all types of charts for all types of knitting, including lace and colorwork, in plain simple language with lots of pictures to help you understand. Here is the link to it on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Charts-Made-Simple-understanding-knitting/dp/098307920X or you can go to the author's website for a description of the book and places to purchase it:
http://jcbriar.com/books/

2. Go to any of these sites for free lessons on chart reading:
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/34593.aspx

http://www.smart-knit-crocheting.com/knitting-charts.html

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter04/FEATcharts.html

http://www.knittingobsession.com/tips/colorchart.htm

http://www.knittingobsession.com/tips/lacechart.htm

I found it helpful to read instructions from a variety of sources. Even though chart reading is pretty straightforward, sometimes one author's phrasing or picture helped me to understand a technique better than another's. I find that chart reading helps me to keep my place more easily than written patterns when I use anything more than a simple pattern. The more complicated the pattern, the easier it is to knit it with a chart. Lace knitting sites give the best instructions in my humble opinion. Maybe because charts are such an integral part of lace knitting? Anyhow, give charts a try and I think you will be amazed at how easy they are to use!!

Vicki


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

What great resources. Thank you for posting. I had to learn chart reading via the solo method; it was tough.

These links will help others to learn the language. Good post!

My first project. Bloomin socks - toe up. Two at a time.
http://www.ravelry.com/dl/jeannie-cartmel-designs/6617?filename=bloomin.pdf


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Vicky. I too have been one of the ones avoiding charts. Maybe this will encourage me to have a go one day. I have always been a fairly simple knitter but recently was brave enough to do my first dpn item. I think Knitting Paradise users are the best tutors and advisors ever, with the exception of other knitters I have actually met in person. Everyone here is so keen to help. Thank you. xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great links. Thanks... I too was reluctant to use charts (other than color work) but it is so much easier to keep your place in a difficult pattern.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

I happened to be a the right place and at the right time during TNNA in Columbus last year and received a copy of the "Charts Made Simple" by JC Briar, but have yet to do anything except dust it. There is still hope for my reluctance with charts. Thanks for sharing Vicki!
BJ


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Oh Vickie - (VJH 1530) what a piece of downright scholarship you did for all of us who cringe with insecurity and terror when we see a chart! Thank you very much.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are welcome!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Does the "Charts Made Simple" also show how to do crochet charts?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL, that is soooooooo true.



Pandora said:


> Oh Vickie - (VJH 1530) what a piece of downright scholarship you did for all of us who cringe with insecurity and terror when we see a chart! Thank you very much.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Does the "Charts Made Simple" also show how to do crochet charts?


Only knitting that i saw but I am still reading.


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the links, vjh

I enjoy working from Magic Crochet charts / diagrams. But my eyes cross and I get brain freeze when I try to knit from charts. It's just trying to keep up with where I am all the time.

I'm encouraged to try, try again.


----------



## wanderer (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Vickie for the encouragement. I've avoided those patterns also. Always looking to learn more.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am off to my local bookstore and yarn shop to see if they have this book.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to post. I feel empowered!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for this post - I am very happy to follow a crochet chart, but although I do them, do not enjoy using charts for knitting. I can't visualise them in same way I can with crochet. I am making a beatiful all-in-one baby outfit at the moment which is covered in cables of all sorts, and I have to admit to rewriting some it, to help get it into my head. I am going to try the book.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmmmm. May have to give it a try. Thx.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just reserved Charts Made Simple at local library & I'm #1 on the list. Yay!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the links. Your socks are lovely.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the links and the encouragement!


----------



## sandease (Nov 11, 2011)

If you can do color charts you can do stitch charts. The only difference is you are using types of stitches instead of colors. I was afraid of charts too until I realized this. I learned color charts when I was a pre-teen knitting my Barbie doll sweaters.



Dreamweaver said:


> Great links. Thanks... I too was reluctant to use charts (other than color work) but it is so much easier to keep your place in a difficult pattern.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Vicki, 

I have never work with knitting charts before. This will be a great help as the next shawl will be my first try.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much. I'm an older knitter that has found a lot of the modern patterns very confusing with their charts and new terminology. I will make good use out of your suggestions.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you -- I am off to Amazon to get this book. I think this is what I need to tackle my lace knitting phobia.
Will let you know how it works out.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I understand that you read the charts thus: left to right for first row; right to left for second row and so forth, when knitting flat. How do you read the chart when knitting circular?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine is numbered for right to left working the circular pattern for socks that I'm now working on.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Vicki, Thanks for the wonderful links!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information on 'must have book'.. I have been looking for some good books for my library... I want to have a great referance shelf so I can have the answers when I am not near or don't want to be on my computer.. theres nothing better to me than curling up with a book and learning something new.. although this computer and all that we can do with them has been a wonderful tool also..


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, maybe I will have to dig out the charted vest I began years ago. I really got confused and was told I was reading the chart backwards. I tried to compensate, but never could get it to work. Thanks so much for all the sources on charts!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

With my deepest appreciation from one who needs lots of help with charts.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

leahkay said:


> Thanks for the links, vjh
> 
> I enjoy working from Magic Crochet charts / diagrams. But my eyes cross and I get brain freeze when I try to knit from charts. It's just trying to keep up with where I am all the time.
> 
> I'm encouraged to try, try again.


I too learned charts from Magic Crochet. I have made many a lace piece fromt their publications. I have all the issues that I had subscribed to. Finally let subscription expire - no room any more for stored issues. I can't make myself part with them yet. LOL

You could always find your place after you had laid your piece down.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Vicky,

Thanks so much for the links.
You may have saved my sanity

Peg


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

THank you for the llinks and the positive comments! I've been wanting to do a shawl for over a year now and have been terrified of the chart!
Should change my avitar to Chicken Little!
Thanks again!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Mine is numbered for right to left working the circular pattern for socks that I'm now working on.


Thanks so much for the tip. If the chart I'm looking at is for flat work, then for circular I knit every row Rt to Left. Correct?


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, Vicky, for the great information and resources. I'm finding I can follow a chart if I color-code and keep a sticky note under the line I'm working. And, of course, following Dee's amazing shawl charts was the key for me to learning to read charts. 
Last, but not least, the encouragement and support from KP-ers!


----------



## KETFay (Dec 9, 2011)

Perhaps the best hint for me was a knitter saying she uses post its under the row she is knitting. It has eliminated a lot of stress, trying to determine where I am or where I left the pattern. It goes so much faster now. My next problem is the counting. I count every pattern both directions. Much less frogging this way.


----------



## flotownwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

nanap said:


> Vicky,
> 
> Thanks so much for the links.
> You may have saved my sanity
> ...


LOL! I agree! I was just taking (another) peek at a chart yesterday...dreaming of course, thinking to myself...no way...not yet...not ever! NOTE: For some reason....I have no problem with crochet charts and also love the Magic Crochet but knit?

However.....be careful what you wish for! I've just ordered the book and cannot wait to get started! Thank you Vicky!


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely! I used to sit down and convert any chart to line-by-line directions (hours mis-spent!)because I was afraid of charts - some kind of knitting Voodoo. Then I bought a pattern that had a very simple 4-row, 4-stitch repeat and the connection in my brain was made. The light went on and I never looked back. My advice - start with a very simple stitch pattern and do it enough to build up your confidence. Then off you go.


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

I very much appreciate all the links and tops provided here. THANK YOU, EVERYONE!!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

WOW!! You have really done us all a great big favor, Vicki. Thanks so much for sharing with us what you learned, and especially for the links and all. Did the copy/paste thing into Word and printed out all your hints, etc. Really appreciate it!!


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for this posting. I've avoided charts like the plague - now I'm going to try one!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I have to add my thanks so to the rest! Thank you thank you thank you. I have done a little chart work but not much. I have put the book on my wish list and bookmarked the thread with the links which look great and next I'm going to check my local library to see if I can preview this book before buying. [ I keep an extensive wish list on amazon, so when I need to order a gift book, I can get free shipping by ordering 1 or more books I want too ] :mrgreen:


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

The shawl I just did was from a chart. I found it easier to count stitches when I did go wrong, usually missing knitting a yo. I found a Shetland lace chart book on Amazon months ago and decided to go for it. I have a collection of patterns I have barely used.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> Absolutely! I used to sit down and convert any chart to line-by-line directions (hours mis-spent!)because I was afraid of charts - some kind of knitting Voodoo. Then I bought a pattern that had a very simple 4-row, 4-stitch repeat and the connection in my brain was made. The light went on and I never looked back. My advice - start with a very simple stitch pattern and do it enough to build up your confidence. Then off you go.


I totally agree!! Even though it may seem babyish, just pick out a short 4-5 stitch repeat pattern using only a couple of symbols, and actually knit a few rows. It is amazing how it all just comes together! The magnetic board is a must in my opinion, the easel style if you can get one - Michael's, etc carry them and if you use those 40% coupons they only cost like $8 max. Sometimes I combine sticky notes and the magnetic board - If I have to stop in the middle of a row, I mark the box where I stopped with a sticky note. The long magnetic strip is used to keep track of which row you are on- always put it over the stitches below the row you are working, not above. That way you can keep track of what stitches are already done and you can easily check your placement as you go because if you see the stitch above the one you are currently making is a yo on the chart, but you see on your fabric it is actually a K2 tog, then you know you made a mistake somewhere.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Beebee said:


> Thank you so much for this post - I am very happy to follow a crochet chart, but although I do them, do not enjoy using charts for knitting. I can't visualise them in same way I can with crochet. I am making a beatiful all-in-one baby outfit at the moment which is covered in cables of all sorts, and I have to admit to rewriting some it, to help get it into my head. I am going to try the book.


I have the opposite problem. I love using knitting charts. They make sense to me and are easier to follow than written directions. My problem is that I don't understand Crochet charts. Does anyone have a good resource for learning how to use them. More and more crochet is done with these diagrams and they confuse me.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree with you maxjones. I think it is because crochet charts don't use boxes like knitting charts do, so the stitches seem to run together.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, I'm glad I'm not the only one. If you find a good resource, let me know. I watched something on YouTube, but she wasn't displaying the chart, so i learned nothing.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Found a decent tutorial on crochet diagrams :


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

maxjones said:


> Beebee said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for this post - I am very happy to follow a crochet chart, but although I do them, do not enjoy using charts for knitting. I can't visualise them in same way I can with crochet. I am making a beatiful all-in-one baby outfit at the moment which is covered in cables of all sorts, and I have to admit to rewriting some it, to help get it into my head. I am going to try the book.
> ...


I am sure an American Kper will be able to help - there are nothing like the resources in England that you have over there. Just wish I could sit down with you and share.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Try here for crochet chart reading. It shows you how the symbols relate to the stitch itself (with lots of diagrams, hurray!!) and shows a crocheted motif and then overlays it with the symbols. Pretty neat!
http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-lesson-21-reading-crochet-charts.html

This is about Japanese crochet, but it is still basically how to read a chart - again, good photos to help you understand:
http://purlyshells.blogspot.com/2007/11/how-to-read-japanese-crochet-pattern.html

Here's another good one:
http://www.hassdesign.com/StitchLegend/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I love your "bloomin" socks. Good job.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

maxjones said:


> Beebee said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for this post - I am very happy to follow a crochet chart, but although I do them, do not enjoy using charts for knitting. I can't visualise them in same way I can with crochet. I am making a beatiful all-in-one baby outfit at the moment which is covered in cables of all sorts, and I have to admit to rewriting some it, to help get it into my head. I am going to try the book.
> ...


Hi, Maxie! Take a look at Craft Yarn Council's how-to regarding the best ways to learn how to read knitting AND crochet charts. Here is the link:
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/learn-home.html Then, at the top left-hand side of the page, click on the link that says "Reading patterns and abbreviations" for lots of good info. That link is printed in turquoise. Good luck!

Oh, I forgot to mention. . . further down that page (again, on the left-hand side) there are links to standardized knitting charts and crochet charts. And the crochet charts were your original question! Ah, well. . . I just got up for the day. Hope yours is a good one.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Try here for crochet chart reading. It shows you how the symbols relate to the stitch itself (with lots of diagrams, hurray!!) and shows a crocheted motif and then overlays it with the symbols. Pretty neat!
> http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-lesson-21-reading-crochet-charts.html
> 
> This is about Japanese crochet, but it is still basically how to read a chart - again, good photos to help you understand:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------

